# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away Aus Spoilers 25th - 29th January 2010 (4996 - 5000)

## Abigail

*Monday*
In the 2010 season return, Charlieâs life hangs in the balance as Hugo desperately tries to cover his tracks. Meanwhile, Martha is still trapped in Derrickâs car unaware of Hugoâs involvement.

*Tuesday*
Angelo is determined to catch Derrick and asks for help from an unlikely source. Meanwhile, Wayan emerges from surgery, but his recovery is deemed touch and go.

*Wednesday*
The shocking news spreads through Summer Bay as friends and family come together to make sense of what has happened.

*Thursday* 
As Nicole tries to work out whatâs going on with Aden, Liam approaches her in an effort to repair their relationship.

*Friday*
Romeo and Xavierâs plan for a good deed backfires leaving them with a lot of explaining. Meanwhile, Aden confides in Geoff.

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2010), homeawayjsk (27-01-2010), lizann (14-01-2010), tammyy2j (08-01-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope its the end of Hugo 

I'm not keen on the Aden and Nicole romance they are better as friends

----------


## CrazyLea

I'm rather a fan of this Aden and Nicole malarkey  :Smile: . Especially now as Aden has becoming extremely boring since Belle died!!?

----------


## Dazzle

I'm liking the prospect of Aden and Nicole together, too.  He has been grieving for Belle for a long time in soapland, and deserves some happiness.

----------


## Abbie

> I'm liking the prospect of Aden and Nicole together, too.  He has been grieving for Belle for a long time in soapland, and deserves some happiness.


yeah but at least it was more realistic

----------


## sarky6

I hope the person that dies is Hugo and that he kills himself

----------


## lizann

Oh god i hate Nicole i cant believe Aden hooks up her so soon after Belle

----------


## Abigail

Belle died six months ago. In soapland, that's a long time.

----------


## Perdita

Even in real life, a young man like Aden should be allowed to start a new relationship without criticism, imo

----------


## Abigail

I agree Perdita. People move on at different rates and whilst I doubt he will ever forget Belle, he should be allowed to date again when he feels the time is right without criticism.

----------


## Perdita

There is no doubt in my min that he truly loved Belle, but she has gone and he needs to move on. Nicole might not be the right  one for him in long-term but she is what he needs now and he is what she needs now. Part of both of  their grieving processes. That is how I see it

----------


## Abigail

Monday
In the 2010 season return, Hugo holds Charlie captive on his boat. But just as he is about to toss her overboard, she grabs her gun. With Suzy appearing in the distance, who will survive the tense standoff?


Tuesday
Hugo and Charlie work together to take Suzy down. Will Hugo seize his chance to escape? Angelo continues his pursuit despite being wounded - will he finally catch his man?


Wednesday
Summer Bay struggles to cope with the events of the past few days. After a few drunken nights on the beach, Miles is woken by a little girl. After learning she's staying at the Caravan Park, could the two become friends?


Thursday
Aden is on a high following his kiss with Nicole, but she is unsure about where they stand. Liam begs Nicole to forgive him for cheating on her.


Friday
Romeo and Xavier's plan for a good deed backfires leaving them with a lot of explaining. Temptation becomes too much for Liam. Aden confides in Geoff about his feelings for Nicole. Ruby furiously attacks Palmer over his treatment of the refugees.

----------

Dazzle (20-01-2010), tammyy2j (20-01-2010)

----------


## CrazyLea

I love Aden and Nicole together  :Wub: . 
When's Aden leaving? Cos it's not going to go on too long is it  :Sad: .

----------


## Abigail

I reckon it will be about April Aus time. No news yet on how he will leave.

----------

CrazyLea (20-01-2010)

----------


## lizann

Aden and Nicole are better as friends they have a great brother / sister relationship 

Nicole needs to stay by herself for a while instead of hooking up with any fella interested in her 

Who does Liam cheat with?

----------

